# textarea zeichen limit



## Atse87 (19. Juli 2007)

moin,
ich wollt da ma fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich bei meinem text feld nen zeichen limit setze?
hab auch schon danach gegooglt und hier im forum gesucht. hab bis jetzt aber blos was gefunden wie man das mit javascript machen könnte. dacjte vll gibts mittlerweile ja ne einfacherre method.
habs bis jetzt mit maxlenght probiert aber dann gelesen das das blos bei input feldern geht, was bei mir aber auch irgendwie nicht funktioiert.


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juli 2007)

Bisher gibt es clientseitig nur mit JavaScript und serverseitig mit der verarbeitenden Programmiersprache möglich, die Länge zu begrenzen. Letzteres ist dabei sicherer, da JavaScript ja auch einfach deaktiviert sein kann.


----------



## Atse87 (19. Juli 2007)

a ja, und wie funktioniert das mit 

```
serverseitig mit der verarbeitenden Programmiersprache
```
hast dazu vll nen link da wo ich das finden kann ?


----------



## DirkHo (20. Juli 2007)

Wenn das serverseitig machen willst dürfte das nur nach dem Absenden des Formulars gehen. Während der Benutzer tippt geht da meines Wissens nichts.

Wie das geht hängt halt von der Programmiersprache ab, die du verwendest...


----------

